# The Witcher auf Netflix: Set-Bilder deuten auf Wilde Jagd in Staffel 2 hin



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Set-Bilder deuten auf Wilde Jagd in Staffel 2 hin*

						Bilder vom Set der Netflix-Serie The Witcher deuten darauf hin, dass die Wilde Jagd in Staffel 2 behandelt wird. Sie war bereits in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Thema und scheint nun auch in der Netflix-Serie in den Fokus zu rücken. Angebliche Insider bestätigen es. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Set-Bilder deuten auf Wilde Jagd in Staffel 2 hin*


----------



## seriesx (30. März 2021)

Hoffentlich steigt die Qualität....der Schauspieler,script und von einfach allem


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2021)

Also ich war von Staffel 1 leider auch etwas enttäuscht. Ich hoffe somit auch das die zweite Staffel da besser wird.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. März 2021)

Ich hoffe sie entfernen sich nicht noch weiter von der Buchvorlage. Staffel 1 war da aus meiner Sicht schon an vielen Stellen grenzwertig.

Aber die Tatsache, dass die Wild Hunt anscheinend schon in Staffel 2 auftaucht, macht mir da keine große Hoffnung. In den Büchern spielen die eig. erst in den letzten beiden Bänden eine Rolle. Und rein inhaltlich müsste Staffel 2 eig. Teile der Kurzgeschichten sowie den 1. Hauptband umfassen. Aber Netflix hat das ja schon bei Staffel 1 nicht interessiert und sie sind komplett durch die Zeitlinie gesprungen.

Ich traue Netflix die Geschichte einfach nicht zu. Die sind zu Mainstream geworden. Rein vom Inhalt her, bräuchten die Bücher eig. eine Verfilmung ala GoT (zumindest die ersten Staffeln). Stark Story- und Dialoggetrieben, düsteres Setting, relativ hohe Brutalität, viele Charaktere und viel Charakterentwicklung.
HBO würde ich sowas zutrauen, aber Netflix leider nicht.


----------



## Andrej (30. März 2021)

Mal gucken was sie aus dem Hexer machen in Zuckunft! Vielleicht wird es Gerald in der 2 Staffel auch kaum noch geben und wir werden mit der ganzen Frauenpower konfrontiert die es in den Büchern gibt.


----------

